#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-05-23
<zillah> hi all
<kwadroke> hello
<zillah> how's it going this morning?
<kwadroke> it's going ok, I suppose
<kwadroke> for a monday anyway
<zillah> lol i know the feeling
<kwadroke> how's it going with you?
<zillah> not too bad, i need to be getting some work done, but having a hard time waking up this morning.  feel more like playing than working
<kwadroke> same here
<zillah> i'm trying to make shairplay work on ubuntu server  :)
<zillah> doubleb and i got it running on macOS the other night, but having problems with ubuntu
<kwadroke> haven't heard of that till now
<kwadroke> but I'm trying to move away from apple products
<zillah> i've always been a freebsd guy until recently...i can't help myself, i like macos and don't even know why
<zillah> i guess it's like freebsd with a much better gui and a lot better software support
<Ahmuck> give me a link, and i can prolly get it working in under an hour
<zillah> i keep getting RSA.xs:178: OpenSSL error: no start line at ./shairport.pl line 89.
<zillah> i tried upgrading Crypt::OpenSSL::RSA but that didn't help
<Ahmuck>  a link to the software
<zillah> to shairport?
<Ahmuck> yes
<zillah> http://mafipulation.org/static/shairport-0.05.tar.gz
<Ahmuck> is Apple seriously locking down speakers now?
<zillah> yep, isn't that awesome
<zillah> really makes me want to get everything back on linux
<Ahmuck> p   libcrypt-openssl-rsa-perl                                                - Perl module providing basic RSA functionality
<Ahmuck> sudo aptitude search install libcrypt-openssl-rsa-perl
<zillah> libcrypt-openssl-rsa-perl is already the newest version.
<zillah> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 32 not upgraded.
<zillah> :)
<zillah> ah, i had an old version
<zillah> now all i get is Can't exec "avahi-publish-service": No such file or directory at shairport.pl line 87.
<zillah> so maybe my avahi-daemon.config needs to be fixed, i dunno
<Ahmuck> what avahi stuff do you have installed?
<Ahmuck> i   avahi-autoipd                                                            - Avahi IPv4LL network address configuration daemon
<Ahmuck> i   avahi-daemon                                                             - Avahi mDNS/DNS-SD daemon
<Ahmuck> i   avahi-utils                                                              - Avahi browsing, publishing and discovery utilities
<Ahmuck> i   libavahi-client3                                                         - Avahi client library
<Ahmuck> i   libavahi-common-data                                                     - Avahi common data files
<Ahmuck> i   libavahi-common3                                                         - Avahi common library
<Ahmuck> i   libavahi-core7                                                           - Avahi's embeddable mDNS/DNS-SD library
<Ahmuck> i   libavahi-glib1                                                           - Avahi glib integration library
<Ahmuck> i   libavahi-gobject0                                                        - Avahi GObject library
<zillah> root@ubuntu:/home/mitchell/shairport-0.05# dpkg -l |grep avahi
<zillah> ii  avahi-daemon                              0.6.23-4ubuntu4.1                 Avahi mDNS/DNS-SD daemon
<zillah> ii  libavahi-client3                          0.6.23-4ubuntu4.1                 Avahi client library
<zillah> ii  libavahi-common-data                      0.6.23-4ubuntu4.1                 Avahi common data files
<zillah> ii  libavahi-common3                          0.6.23-4ubuntu4.1                 Avahi common library
<zillah> ii  libavahi-core5                            0.6.23-4ubuntu4.1                 Avahi's embeddable mDNS/DNS-SD library
<zillah> ii  libavahi-glib1                            0.6.23-4ubuntu4.1                 Avahi glib integration library
<Ahmuck> i   libavahi-ui0                                                             - Avahi GTK+ User interface library
<Ahmuck> i   python-avahi                                                             - Python utility package for Avahi
<Ahmuck> suu need libavahi-core7
<Ahmuck> what ubuntu version r u using?
<zillah> 9.04
<Ahmuck> ah, nm
<Ahmuck> i'm using 11.04
<Ahmuck> why so far back?
<Ahmuck> 9.04 is not listed in repos because it had security issues
<Ahmuck> 9.10 is about to fall out of support iirc
<Ahmuck> and 10.04 is the latest Long Term Support release
<zillah> lol i haven't upgraded much because it always breaks vmware
<Ahmuck> ah.
<Ahmuck> ur using VMWare for server VM machines?
<zillah> and i haven't wanted to recomplie vmware because it seems i have a perpetual free license for vmware infrastructure :)
<zillah> i have a server 2008 virtual machine i use as a backup domain controller
<zillah> i installed avahi-utils and now i get Avahi publishing failed! Do you have avahi-publish-service on your PATH? at shairport.pl line 65, <DATA> line 23.
<Ahmuck> u upgrade to libavahi-core7?
<Ahmuck> that service is directly releated to mDNS.  u know how to check to see what services are running?
<zillah> i tried apt-get install libavahi-core7 and get "not found"
<zillah> other than ps | grep "service"...no
<Ahmuck> sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<zillah> ah...service --status-all i guess
<zillah> what's the sysv rc.conf for?
<zillah> i don't see anything about mdns
<Ahmuck> [05/23/11 10:30] <Ahmuck> i   avahi-daemon                                                             - Avahi mDNS/DNS-SD daemon
<Ahmuck> mDNS/DNS-SD
<zillah> ah, duh lol
<Ahmuck> sysv.rc.conf is for those command line challanged people
<Ahmuck> but i see u can grep, so u prolly don't need it
<zillah> i only have command line  :)
<Ahmuck> well, sysv-rc.conf is a term app
<Ahmuck> anywho
<Ahmuck> so, ur service isn't started.  u know how to start/stop a service, to see if it's started, etc.
<zillah> root@ubuntu:/home/mitchell/shairport-0.05# ps aux|grep avahi
<zillah> avahi     9747  0.0  0.0  31896  1672 pts/1    S    10:42   0:00 avahi-daemon: running [ubuntu.local]
<zillah> avahi     9748  0.0  0.0  31764   532 ?        Ss   10:42   0:00 avahi-daemon: chroot helper
<zillah> i restarted it just to see if that would help, no luck
<Ahmuck> what's line 87 say
<zillah> join('', map { sprintf "%02X", $_ } @hw_addr) . "\@$apname",
<Ahmuck> k, u have avahi-utils installed?
<zillah> yeah
<Ahmuck> https://github.com/bbhoss/shairport/issues/1
<Ahmuck> https://github.com/albertz/shairport/issues/46
<zillah> ok, on 46, is that his output from diff?
<zillah> i'm scp'ing it over
<zillah> too bad github is not lynx/wget friendly
<Ahmuck> sorry, no idea
<zillah> root@ubuntu:/home/mitchell/albertz-shairport-d105570# ./shairport
<zillah> LogLevel: 1
<zillah> AirName: ShairPort
<zillah> HWID: <79-A
<zillah> HWID_Hex(12): 003C37392D41
<zillah> Established under name '003C37392D41@ShairPort'
<zillah> i guess it works?
<zillah> i can't see it from any devices though, i wonder if the firewall is blocking it
<zillah> i hate iptables  :(
<zillah> i think i'm having an issue with ipv6 maybe i dunno
<Ahmuck> http://www.thisamericanlife.org/play_full.php?play=419 - wow, ouch
<zillah> hmmm, my server won't reboot
<Ahmuck> oh, not good
<Ahmuck> logs?
<zillah> wow that was fun
<Ahmuck> get it fixed?
<Ahmuck> i assume
<zillah> no
<zillah> i think ipv6 is messing it up, but i can't disable ipv6
<zillah> i think shairport is only listening on ipv6
<zillah> i see tcp6       0      0 [::]:5000               [::]:*                  LISTEN
<zillah> but no *:5000 for ipv4
<Ahmuck> implement ipv6
<Ahmuck> on the server, ipv4 to ipv6
<zillah> how?
<Ahmuck> i'll have to touch base with you a bit later.  have to see a customer.
<Ahmuck> back
<r2d2rogers> Howdy Ahmuck
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-05-24
<zillah-work> anybody around?
<Ahmuck> here
<Ahmuck> hi zillah-work
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-05-25
<az7> woooo chat night
<zillah> yay!
<az7> YES
<Ahmuck-Sr> ping
<kwadroke> pong
<Ahmuck-Sr> hows everybody?
<kwadroke> I'm doing ok
<kwadroke> but I'll get over it
<Ahmuck-Sr> heh, cheerful i see
<kwadroke> in an odd mood today
<kwadroke> how are you?
<Ahmuck-Sr> i'm well
<Ahmuck-Sr> looking to visit AR this June for the Peach fesitival
<kwadroke> Peach festival?
<Ahmuck-Sr> https://sites.google.com/site/johnsoncountypeachfestival/
<kwadroke> oh, ok
<kwadroke> never heard of it before. Don't go to clarksville
<kwadroke> *I Don't go to clarksville
<Ahmuck> zillah: looks like ur under tornado watch?
<zillah> yeah, it's just going to miss us by a few miles
<zillah> one of them is anyhow, there have been a few touch down already
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-05-27
<zillah> good morning all
